# Mittens vs Gloves



## JVee (Sep 8, 2009)

If there advantages over one or the other? I'm currently using Dakine Bronco gloves but like the reviews of the Dakine Titan mitten. I imagine its personal preference at the end of the day. Thoughts?


----------



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

Mittens are warmer and funky as hell, I love mine!!


----------



## Miles_K (Nov 21, 2009)

Mittens are generally a little bit warmer. But it's pretty much a personal preference thing. I like gloves because I like getting into my jacket pockets without taking off my gloves.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

i love mittens. mittens tend to be warmer then a glove with the same type of insulation. i have a awesome pair of candy grind mittens that have a side zipper so i can use my fingers without taking my gloves off. they came with some of the best liners ive ever worn but the mittens are so warm i havent had to wear them with the mitts once. i just use them as spring/pie gloves now and they'd stay dry on some of the wettest days.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Mittens are warmer but gloves, IMO, are more functional due to the flexibility of having all your fingers available.


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

Personally i like gloves since i usually keep things in my pocket..may try mittens and see how they work though


----------

